# 2012 Jetta HID's



## mr.mcgoo (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all, new to the forum. 
I'm thinking about putting HID's on my new 12' jetta 2.5. I have a couple of questions; 

1.) I see plenty of kit's advertised online for about $80 for lowbeams, but I've seen higher end kits (i.e. philips brand) for $200 plus just for the lows. Is there really that much of a quality difference for the $120? 

2.) Should I get Hi's and Low's? 

3.) I've heard putting HID's on the newer jetta's can causing problems, such as problems with the factory daytime running lights and alignment issues. Is this true? I would probably have a professional install them rather than risk messing up any electrical systems myself. 

I really think HID's would look great, especially with the new headlamp design. Just trying to figure out if it would bne worth it or not. Any input's much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Read Thinking of converting to HID?


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Mar 19, 2012)

Also, does anyone know if installing HID headlights or possibly some led daytime running lights void my warranty? 
The more I think about it, the more I think at most I'll just throw in some drop-in HID's instead of a full kit or just some led drl's. Anyone know how difficult the install for either of those are? Thanks


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

mr.mcgoo said:


> Also, does anyone know if installing HID headlights or possibly some led daytime running lights void my warranty?
> The more I think about it, the more I think at most I'll just throw in some drop-in HID's instead of a full kit or just some led drl's. Anyone know how difficult the install for either of those are? Thanks


Did you even try to read the post above???



dennisgli said:


> Read Thinking of converting to HID?


And assuming you did you are just gonna drop in HIDs into a crappy halogen reflector housing??

Wow


Edit: I don't mean to come off harsh but I just think you should read the link provided....it's pretty important stuff for your safety and that of others. It's not personal, this HIDs in halogen housings topic gets rather dated.

Good luck in whatever you do, just make an educated decision. :thumbup:


----------



## ClueLess619 (Mar 5, 2011)

dennisgli said:


> Read Thinking of converting to HID?


nice article, i was thinking about doing the same. not anymore.:thumbup:


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Mar 19, 2012)

nater said:


> Did you even try to read the post above???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 After much thought (and after watching that video a second time lol), I've decided I'm just going to throw some silverstars or decent PIAA's in there and call it a day. It seems to be the safer, cheaper and less complicated choice. But, now I have another question.. I'm looking at either silverstar ultra's (4100k), PIAA xtreme white plus (4000k) or PIAA platinum mirror white's (4100k). I haven't seen any threads on here comparing the three, which is going to give me the brightest white? I'd like as little yellow as possible without getting any blueish hue. I see that the ss ultra's and platinum mirrors both run at 4100k so I would assume they would have the white I'm looking. Not sure if there's a big difference between the two?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

The Kelvin rating isn't much use in comparing colored bulbs (or HIDs for that matter). What one company may call 4000K may not have the same spectral power distribution as one from another company.

And keep in mind the less "yellow" means the more light you are going to remove - decreasing performance. But when you say "bright" I assume that you are not looking for the most light output.

If you want a blue tinted bulb I'd go with Sylvania over PIAA.


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Mar 19, 2012)

Update: I installed the PIAA platinum mirror's and led drl's yesterday. Wasn't bad at all, only took me about 10 minutes! Fortunately I have some long and skinny fingers at my disposal which made installing the led drl's easier for me. They look great, better than I expected and no error codes. And the PIAA's don't look half bad either. I'll post some pics later..


----------

